
A curated list of various freelancing websites - rms_returns
https://github.com/prahladyeri/CuratedLists/blob/master/FreelancingSites.md
======
lost_my_pwd
A much larger list was just posted here yesterday:

[https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer](https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775983)

------
danieltillett
As an irregular employer of 'talent' on freelancing websites I have come to
the opinion that they are all terrible. You find amazing people who can solve
incredibly hard problems, but there is no consistent way of doing this. No
matter what the job, the pay, the communication, etc it is a total crap shoot
if you get a faker who will waste your time or someone competent. I now just
hire two or three people at the same time and hope one works out.

~~~
inputcoffee
One of the tells that I have found:

1\. If they ask a lot of detailed questions, they are likely to be good. (What
platform? Who is the customer? Anything working at present and so on)

2\. If they tell you not to worry, and that all your problems will be solved,
run.

~~~
danieltillett
I agree with you on 2, but 1 is a bit more problematic. The worst offenders
seem to be people who are fronts for hidden “teams”. The front person is good,
but the backend people are very often terrible.

~~~
inputcoffee
That is a good point. That has happened too. And I hate getting on the phone
frequently to make sure I am even talking to the same person.

------
0xmohit
In praise of Upwork [0]. Related discussion [1].

[0] [https://medium.com/@AdShadlabs/why-you-should-never-use-
upwo...](https://medium.com/@AdShadlabs/why-you-should-never-use-upwork-
ever-5c62848bdf46)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)

------
kintamanimatt
These are generally the bottom of the barrel freelancing sites. I'm not sure
why they seem to be presented as the crème de la crème.

~~~
dpflan
Do you have any better recommendations?

~~~
kintamanimatt
There's many of them. These are some I've starred on GitHub:

[-1] [https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-
jobs](https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-jobs)

[0]
[https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer](https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer)

[1] [https://github.com/hugo53/awesome-
RemoteWork](https://github.com/hugo53/awesome-RemoteWork)

[2] [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

~~~
dpflan
Thanks. There is also this recent HN Post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12795387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12795387)

------
nmat
Here are a few more websites:
[https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer](https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer)

